# Nebel bzw Rauch verteilen



## LarsThorwald (13. Juni 2002)

Hi

Zu dem Nebel hätte ich noch mal eine Frage (als Photoshop Newbe ist aller Anfang schwer  )

Wenn ich einen Nebel bzw. Rauch erstellt habe, z.B in einer rechteckigen Markierung, wie kann ich diesen aus der Umrandung auf die untere Ebene verteilen? Oder besser anders gefragt. Auf vielen Bildern sieht man tolle Nebel bzw Rauch, der sich in einer Richtung auf einen schwazen Hintergrund (z.B Weltall) sich verteilt und dann sich quasi verflüchtigt. Wie kann mann dieses erstellen? Ich habe es mit einer Maske (Verlaufsfüllung) probiert. Leider kann ich aber damit nicht kontrolliert eineige Ecken aussparen. Unter Corel Draw gibt es einen Transparent Pinsel. Wie sieht das unter Photoshop aus?

Danke im vorraus

Gruß
Lars


----------



## elgo (13. Juni 2002)

bitte nutze bevor du einen neuen thread eröffnest die suchfunktion, ok.

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/tutorials/photo/nebel.php


----------

